# can i take serious mass without going to gym ?



## tareqx (Nov 11, 2008)

hello all..

I've a question : im an underweight , 65 KG , 180cm, 26yr old.

im planning to go to gym but within 2 monthes ( not now due to work )..

i read a lot about SERIOUS MASS from ON , and how amazing it is in gaining weight..

so, can i start taking it from now , even before going to gym , even in small servings ?? to help gaining some weight and improve the shape ??

does it have side effects to take it without workout ??

please explain..


----------



## zombul (Nov 11, 2008)

Taking in extra calories without working out will make you gain weight but it will be fat.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2008)

You can do what this supplement does for a lot cheaper by eating more food. A weight gaining powder will have a certain amount of calories per serving, and while calories ARE what you need to put on weight, its gonna be a lot cheaper to do it with food.

All these weight gainer supplements are, is calorie dense powder containing carbs and protein, and you pay through the teeth for the privilege.

Spend your money on some healthy food.

The fact is, if you dont know what your current diet is in terms of calories/protein/carbs/fats already you need to figure this stuff out, and fix your diet with proper nutritious food first.

Supplements are just that - supplemental to a healthy diet.

Use the time between now and when you start training to plan your diet and training programs, and use the money you would spend on supplements to buy what you need, food-wise, to accomplish this.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

What are your goals?  To gain fat?  

If youre not going to the gym or working out, what are you expecting to accomplish by increasing your  intake?  There are no magic potions, just good advertising.


----------



## tareqx (Nov 11, 2008)

thx for advice.


----------



## nni (Nov 11, 2008)

hahahaha, awesome.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2008)

Something else to note.

Working out is all about consistency.  Saying you "can't" work out because of work right now means to me that even when you _can_ work out down the road, you'll be taking extended periods of time off because you "can't."

If you can't find 3 one hour sessions per week (ample time for a very effective push/pull/legs routine), you've got problems.


----------



## ali123 (Jul 17, 2010)

*serious mass*

can i take serious mass if i'm just 16 years old ????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

just save your money for quality protein like chicken, eggs and pork


----------



## maniac (Jul 18, 2010)

every ones body is different, what works for you may or may not work for ole bob over there or if it works for you and bob it may not work for fred,  first off you should see a doctor to see if your health will allow you to gain then to stay healthy it will take nutrition and exercise.


----------



## snkasyap (Jul 20, 2010)

Take a extra protein with out any  work or load its useful for you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2010)

when you LHJO, 'recycle' your load for extra zinc

GICH!


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 20, 2010)

tareqx said:


> hello all..
> 
> I've a question : im an underweight , 65 KG , 180cm, 26yr old.
> 
> ...




Hey man, when I was first trying to gain weight, I asked the dude at GNC the same question... "Can I take this weight gainer without going to the gym?"

Unfortunately he gave me the wrong answer and I was stupid enough to him. He said "yeah sure..."

So I took it and gained a few pounds of fat and that's it.

Bottom line, you need to go the gym.

Eat + Gym + Rest = Weight gain.

Good luck man!


----------



## nico0909 (Jan 23, 2012)

hi everyone. i just registered here to ask questions because im really curious..
i am considering SEROUS MASS as one of the best. My friend recommended it to me. I need an advice. Im a college student 16 years old and i want to gain weight my current weight is 50kg 5'8(donno exactly) (im underweight). The question is should i buy this serious mass? (me and my friends are recently going to the gym every friday). and does it taste bad?! please tell me what to do because i really want to have a nice body.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 23, 2012)

soxmuscle said:


> Something else to note.
> 
> Working out is all about consistency. Saying you "can't" work out because of work right now means to me that even when you _can_ work out down the road, you'll be taking extended periods of time off because you "can't."
> 
> If you can't find 3 one hour sessions per week (ample time for a very effective push/pull/legs routine), you've got problems.


 basically what he said, if you can't find "time" now you won't find time later. People make excuses daily on why they cant complete their goals. Don't talk about it, be about it. You find time to spank it right? Brush your teeth too? Well then damn it, add fitness into your life


----------



## nico0909 (Jan 23, 2012)

nico0909 said:


> hi everyone. i just registered here to ask questions because im really curious..
> i am considering SEROUS MASS as one of the best. My friend recommended it to me. I need an advice. Im a college student 16 years old and i want to gain weight my current weight is 50kg 5'8(donno exactly) (im underweight). The question is should i buy this serious mass? (me and my friends are recently going to the gym every friday). and does it taste bad?! please tell me what to do because i really want to have a nice body.



and what should i eat every day? advice please..


----------



## Ceptor (Jan 23, 2012)

Supplements are a lot less important for adding mass than food. Supplements should do just that - "supplement" your diet and training (and you need to train, otherwise your mass will mostly be fat.)
The problem with these weight gainers and "all in ones" is that they pile everything into a serving, whereas it is more beneficial to take the different supplements at different times. Buy yourself a good (cheap) whey protein, creatine monohydrate and casein protein. Take whey in the morning, a bit before training and a good serving after. Take the creatine before/after workout (or both like I do.) Take a serving of casein before bed.
Not only will this be more beneficial but it should work out cheaper. Although if you really insist on a mass gainer, do a search for and buy Reflex One Stop Xtreme. You get a LOT more for your money.
But as I said before, NOTHING can replace real food. Hit the steak, chicken, fish, eggs, pasta, olive oil etc. I HIGHLY recommend paying a visit to the diet section. The guys over there can help you with your diet and I guarantee it will work.
Ceptor out


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 23, 2012)

You're not going to build muscle without working out. Think about it, does it even make sense to you? Serious mass is basically food that you can drink. An easy way to sneak in extra calories without feeling like you ate as much, and doing it in record time. NEVER eat a full serving at once! They're ridiculous!

By the way 16 is quite young for a college student. Congratulations!


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 24, 2012)

Nah i don't prefer taking mass without gym!


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2012)

You need to get in to a solid training program there are lots you can do at home but bottom line is you need to be working out hard to even justify something like that. Just eat better foods and replace any protein you can not get in via food with a basic whey protein supplement. Until you have a full workout plan you are using buying the extra stuff is useless. You need to be doing the basics right first. 

*Beginner needs* = good nutrition, good workout plan, *optional* things are protein powder and maybe some creatine.


----------



## nico0909 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for the advice... another question.. what if i do gym every friday and sunday. then i take serious mass.. would i have a better body?? and i really don't have the "good nutrition" i dont know what to eat. ) i just eat and eat.. can you help me make a diet plan?  because i really want to have one.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

tareqx said:


> hello all..
> 
> I've a question : im an underweight , 65 KG , 180cm, 26yr old.
> 
> ...


 
Get a regular "cheap" whey protein powder and mix with milk. You will most definitely gain weight which will include muscle, even if you do not workout (this assumes you are somewhat active). Don't expect to put on a lot of muscle though. If you do pushups, pullups and lunges using whatever weight you can find (could even be a heavy stone or whatever), you will put on some muscle. You will reach a limit which will require you to join a gym if you wish to gain more muscle, but perhaps 70 or 75 KG is good enough for you.


As for "real mass" and products like it, they're 100% BS, there is no powdered mass drink which will put on muscle greater than any ordinary and cheap protein powder at your specific level of fitness. These products are cleverly named to doop you out of your money...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah man. do it. you'll get 22" arms by doing that for sure! no need to workout man


----------



## sammy123 (Jun 11, 2012)

hi
i am underweight 54kg height 186 cm....plzzz suggest can i take on serious mass or some another mass gainer


----------



## nattyfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

yes,i had to stop going to the gym due to an injury last year in the middle of a steroid cycle but i never stopped the steroids and even though i wasnt working out except for push ups and calisthetics everyone was seriously imppressed with my body so yes my experience says u can, good luck


----------



## umarbutt (May 17, 2013)

hey bro i m also a hard weight gainer .i also heard about serious mass .i want to ask that on a 3kg pack how much weight or fat i could gain and in how much time it will give me the result? is it works or it is fake????????????plz reply me explain........................


----------



## Workout4Life (Oct 17, 2013)

If you take a mass gainer and don't workout, you'll just gain fat. Unless you take it as a meal replacement and not on top of your normal diet.


----------



## votkhanh (Jan 3, 2017)

Serious Mass utilities!

*Serious mass* product line is supported for rapid weight gain, with diets relatively high supply of nutrients necessary for the body: With 1250 calories, 50g protein, carbohydrates, creatine, glutamine and many vitamins and minerals .

Serious Mass weight of milk producers On Optimum been launched with the extremely high nutritional content by modern advanced technology and research combined with many years of professional experience to help get a product for weight gain effective.

For some people the supply of essential nutrients such is not a simple matter.

So, if you are a serious difficulty gaining weight, mass is the product that you need to pay attention.

*Serious mass good?*

There are some who say weight gain seemed really simple but not simple at all. I eat a lot of the gym but I also why I do not gain weight as desired or up in a jam just do not stop and then up again. That is why you need to 12lbs serious mass.

Because actually you eat a lot of food that you do not have enough quality to be fully quantified nutritional components such as the Serious Mass has not yet, but when we gym body a lot of energy loss and energy, thus weight gain serious mass food is essential for nutritional supplementation with extremely sufficient to support the body weight gain effectively.

*Who should take serious mass?*

Serious mass milk suitable for those who want to gain weight skinny adults who want to play sports bodybuilding weight gain, the anorexia, appetite difficult to gain weight, heavy laborers consumes more energy.

*When using unfamiliar serious mass?*

Especially Serious weight gain mass is purified ingredient is milk. There are also some people who are allergic to milk or when loaded with a dose of many reasons is because the body does not absorb lactose sometimes you have diarrhea or abdominal pain or bloating.

Therefore! For those who are new to weight gain Serious milk first mass: Creating better adaptation should start with 1/2 teaspoon / day orally 2 times in one week the first time, and increase to 1 or 2 tablespoons of the next time. You can also use more Amino to be better absorbed.

*Serious Mass How much?*

Currently in the US there are many manufacturers of food supplements, the price is also very competitive with each other. With a price of several hundred for Serious Mass 6lbs box and just over 1 million for this type of Serious Mass 12lbs. For this price, it is also not too high compared to the weight of the box and the nutritional quality components inside of it. Average 6lbs box we can use about 2 weeks and 1 month User type 12lbs. Naturally if you have the condition, use large type 12lbs will benefit calculated on prices than small. Mass of serious large double small weight but not twice the price that will turn over 200 thousand. You think every reference and chosen to stay in line with its economy being.

*Where buy Serious Mass:*

Currently there are many places offering to buy you can choose for themselves a place that specializes in prestige and food supplements for bodybuilding and sports have many years of knowledge of technology in our profession. You can refer to the website to buy Serious Mass suatangco.com HCMC and we move goods to consumers across the country, Hanoi or distant provinces throughout Vietnam country. There are many products and useful information for the variety of products or you can also call us to advise you in the best way for you to achieve what you desire.

*Serious mass using:*

- Mix with water or warm water or fruit juice, fresh milk without sugar ... (not mixed with boiling water)
- Spoon with spoon quantitatively bag of manufacturer.

Once we can get used to drink on 3 occasions:

- Between 2 main meals: Drink 1 tablespoon 2 Serious Mass between meals to maintain positive nitrogen balance and support a diet high in calories.

- After training: Take 1 tablespoon Serious Mass 30-45 minutes after exercise to support maximum growth.

- Before bed: Take 1 tablespoon Serious Mass about 45-60 minutes before bed to provide nutrients to recovering muscle throughout the night.

One day we sold 4 tablespoons serious weight gain effective mass is the optimal dose


----------

